# How long before you sign a petition?



## THemenway (Jul 27, 2011)

Let's say a complete stranger to your entire lodge expresses interest in petitioning, fills one out and now he needs signatures.
How much time would you need to spend with him OR how many conversations would you need to have with this guy before you felt comfortable jotting your name down on his petition?


----------



## eagle1966 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would ask him to come to the lodge on practice nights for a month or so, maybe have lunch a few times by this time should know if he has any real interest


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 27, 2011)

I concur with the above brothers post.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 28, 2011)

My petition was filled with signatures the first night I visited lodge.  So I hate to pull up the ladder behind me.  But - I was taken in by a very, very respected mason who never takes people to lodge and has gone all the way in every major appendant body in masonry, and is truly beloved by the brethren.  So that played a role.  And I was a young hard charger with good credentials.

The investigative committee was in fact perfunctory as well.  Out of the three, only one found it necessary to come to my home.

That man wound up being my closest friend at lodge outside of my sponsor.  As my time in masonry continues I think he provided a very real and worthwhile speedbump.  He asked me penetrating questions.  He assumed nothing.  He made me squirm just a little.

He also wound up being the man who taught me the work.

So I'd make sure thats the deal.  Put mostly folks who will be sitting with new brethren to teach them the work on the investigative committee.  They are by gravity going to be more discerning about someone they may invest a lot of time in.

And in turn, I'd not sign a petition until I'd asked similar tough questions - and then seen the candidate return on another evening willing (and keen) to be tried again.


----------



## dnewman3 (Jul 30, 2011)

That is an excellent question with alot of answers.  When do you really know the candidate?  A month...a few dinners?   Tough question.


----------



## THemenway (Jul 30, 2011)

I was curious because I am in the position of the petitioner. Just moved here 1.5 yrs ago, don't know any Masons. I have recenly met a few Masons at church but I would have to say they don't Know me, know me.
I am about to start going to the informal meetings.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 30, 2011)

When I petitioned I didn't really know any either. The secretary and I had a long talk and he gave me my petition. I had worked in several different businesses and had gotten to know a lot of people. It was these people that gave me the references I needed to get some of the Brothers to sign off for me. I would suggest to go to all the events you can. You will be surprised at how quickly you will get to know them. The key is patience. Soon enough you will be on your way.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Ashlar (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to know the petitioner very well before I will sign a petition and this goes for my entire lodge . We have a couple petitions that have been sitting on the secretary's desk for awhile  because no one knows them and they will not come to lodge and give us a chance to get to know them . I will be telling the Secretary to send them their petition fees back to them next week at our stated meeting .


----------



## PeterLT (Jul 31, 2011)

In my lodge we insist on a minimum of three meetings over a period of several months. First meeting is at a coffee shop, light discussion, nothing too serious. Second is at the lodge on a practice night where he gets a tour and gets to chat with the brethren, we give him some reading material from GL at that point. He is then told to read it over, consider what he's seen, the points discussed and take the time to consider the magnitude of this undertaking for we stress that Masonry is a way of life. We tell him up front that there will be memory work, he will be expected to attend lodge and interact with the brethren but with his mentor's help it is not an impossible task. Then he is sent off with the mention that there will be no further meetings unless he asks for one. Sometimes that's the last we see of a man but we've found that those that come back are keepers.


----------

